
Google found it was underpaying more men than women for similar jobs - rising-sky
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/03/04/google-found-its-underpaying-some-men-as-it-studies-wage-equity.html
======
greenyoda
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19303039](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19303039)

